# Fine in Red Not Payable



## Ogri750

Came across a new one on the RTA site today when checking in traffic fines before re-registering the car.

3 fines showing but one is in red font with the message underneath "fines in red are not payable". 

Total amount shown for payment is the sum of the other two fines, AED 200.

Anyone else seen this one?


----------



## Edino

Ogri750 said:


> Came across a new one on the RTA site today when checking in traffic fines before re-registering the car.
> 
> 3 fines showing but one is in red font with the message underneath "fines in red are not payable".
> 
> Total amount shown for payment is the sum of the other two fines, AED 200.
> 
> Anyone else seen this one?


Its an offence that can only be paid in person / sometimes subject to car impounding (like running a red light).


----------



## aboo ibraheem

Those fines in red are to be paid after or together with car impoundment. However the impoundment can be changed with 100 AED per day payment.


----------



## Ogri750

Can't think it is an impoundment offence. It is down as a parking violation and shows 200 dhs as the fine but not included in the total.

Plus, the fine was issued outside the house, not in a built up area for example.

Just checked on the police fine list and it comes up as:

Violation: abuse of parking space (whatever that actually means)
Black points: 3
Confiscation (days): - 


Very odd


----------



## kmdxb

I had a 'red' fine several years back, for speeding. The interesting part was that my car was parked at home as I was out of the country at the time!

Had to go pay in person, and when I kept asking for more details such as 'were did this happen' all I could be told was 'service road' and nothing more. I tried to point out that it was not possible for this to be true, even showing the entry/exit stamps in my passport, but was told that it would cost me much more to dispute the fine than it would to just pay it.

(And before anyone asks - no, nobody else had keys to the car or could of been using it, unless it was stolen and then returned to exactly where it had been parked before and any signs of break in etc repaired. And even then, it was simply not possible for it to of been me driving, I was thousands of miles away!!)


----------



## Moe78

It could be in red because a police officer (higher ranked) fined you. Sometimes all it is is just a fine and points and not impounding or anything else. Only way is to go to the police and find out.


----------



## Chocoholic

You have to go and pay that in person and since it states you'll be given black points, they'll take your license to add them.


----------



## Ogri750

Chocoholic, correct.

6 years and the first black points I have had, oh well.

I did feel quite inadequate at Al Barsha police station. There was me paying my AED210 fine, and people were pulling out thousands..............


----------



## Chocoholic

Ogri750 said:


> Chocoholic, correct.
> 
> 6 years and the first black points I have had, oh well.
> 
> I did feel quite inadequate at Al Barsha police station. There was me paying my AED210 fine, and people were pulling out thousands..............


That's a bit crappy isn't it :-(


----------

